# Star's Rat Rescue has transportation from SD to Chicago, IL - This month!



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

We just found out that we will have transportation from Winner, SD to Chicago, IL in the next week or two! The route will be from Winner, SD to Interstate 90 then all the way through MN, WI and then into IL. You can see the map of the route here http://mapq.st/r3Ga2i

So if you are looking to adopt and are along the route send us an email to [email protected]. We have 15 males for adoption and 5 females! All who would love forever homes! ♥ Many of the babies where born here in the rescue or in foster homes and are VERY sweet and playful!

You can visit our website at http://www.starsratrescue.com/ and for any questions about adopting feel free to send an email to adoptions AT starsratrescue.com

To see all rats available for adoption http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html


Here are just a few cuties for adoption!


----------

